# how to code the follow up visit...



## scurtis7189 (Apr 2, 2015)

We have a patient who was seen 3 months ago for pelvic pain and was found to have an ovarian cyst. 

She came in for a 3 month follow up appointment, and had complete resolution of her pain, as well as the ovarian cyst.

No complaints, no pain. Completely normal exam and ultrasound.

What would be the appropriate ICD-9 Code for this visit?


----------



## BenCrocker (Apr 2, 2015)

You code what they were being followed up for.


----------



## msalvatore (Apr 2, 2015)

*F/U*

We generally code V67.59, other F/U visit first then what they are following up on. As long as the issue(s) are resolved. If there is any further tx then we code what they are following up for.


----------

